# Shark fishing starting



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

So, I'm fairly new to the whole shark surf thing. I am wondering if any one is going out this weekend, and willing to let a new guy tag along. I have a surf set up with a battle 8000 with about 500 yards of braid I am not looking for a monster, just something I can get a decent work out on my new reel with. Anyways thanks folks pm me if you don't mind me coming along. I can throw in for bait and ice and the very important beer as long as you don't mind some Dos xx. Have a good night tight lines 

For future reference, yes I am going to get a good shark set up eventually. I know my set up is not ideal but I enjoy a good challenge.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey wood. I probably will be going this coming weekend if you want to join. I don't have a "shark" set up but I've been doing fairly well without it. I do kayak my bait out. I lost a blacktip yesterday that I, and everyone else, had a good look at and it looked to be a good 5.5 to 6 feet long. I did that on 25 pound test mono. I too enjoy a good challenge.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm in innerarity point by perdido key. In the process of rebuilding my parents flooded house. Got a night owl pass for the national park which IMHO is one of the best sharking spots on the gulf coast. I don't have a yak yet. If you want to come out and do some fishing shoot me a pm. I'm locked and loaded and plan on tearing it up this summer out here.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a yak and I've been looking for someone to fish at night with. There's nothing like having a beast at the end of your line.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

I am going friday night if anyone wants to meet up. Gonna get out there around 2 or 3 to catch pomps before the sun goes down

Jimmy
368-7966


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome though this weekend my wife and family finally gets into florida so will not be able to head out but the weekend of the 7th I will be open Friday and Saturday night.
I fought something fairly large the other night from the peir for about an hour and a half. Finally broke me off after taking about 300 yards lol. Any way I can get a night owl pass for ft Pickens so if that is the place to be please let me know.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

woodinfliezz said:


> Awesome though this weekend my wife and family finally gets into florida so will not be able to head out but the weekend of the 7th I will be open Friday and Saturday night.
> I fought something fairly large the other night from the peir for about an hour and a half. Finally broke me off after taking about 300 yards lol. Any way I can get a night owl pass for ft Pickens so if that is the place to be please let me know.


Just an fyi in case you didn't know but that nightowl pass is good at johnson beach as well as pickens.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Always on the lookout for a good sharkin company on weeknights if that suits anybody's schedule.


----------

